# Alloy Refurb?



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

Anyone recommend a good alloy refurb in either Edinburgh or Fife

wanting to get my alloys shadow chrome after winter passed


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Coachwork's glenrothes, can't be beat.Info already on a thread here.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi...do these guys powdercoat or fill/paint? Had run in with bike this morning which left me with kerbed front wheel. Usually use coatech in carnoustie but can't be bothered with going all that way for 1 wheel! Cheers. I'm in fife.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sure they paint the wheels.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Found a place in glenrothes called ipf powder coaters....prices seem ok but has anyone tried them from here? Would prefer recommendation before making the effort! Ta.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe try Fife Powder Coating's?


----------



## Duffy (Mar 9, 2008)

I've used IPF a few times, he's okay for his price


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I've heard IPF are decent.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Pit don't do the correct shade of anthracite it seems so back to coat each in Carnoustie it has to be!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Used coatec all the time but after a recommendation from dougie at trix i use george ross at coachwork's glenrothes, does everything,tyre removal,strip,chemical strip,kerb ect ect a whole range of finnishing's powder coat,liquid paint's ect.

Taking my front driver's back in after i run along a kerb yesterday,procedure is drop off wheel so tyre will be removed,striped,filled and then recoated liquid silver. On pickup the tyre will be back on with the wheel rebalanced.
Price's he will discuss but mine cost £35 a corner.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Behind morrison's if u need to find them.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

£35 a corner for all that is brilliant.


----------



## L7OSE (Sep 18, 2009)

Fife Powder Coating done my wheels Shadow Chrome the pictures don't do them justice they look better in the flesh 

















Bit dearer that £35 a wheel but what a great job Micheal did


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> £35 a corner for all that is brilliant.


Might be mate's rate's through recommendation so please dnt expect the same but i can vouch for the quality service even if it is £40 or £50 or even £60 a corner:thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Will remember for the next time then I guess. I'd like to think there won't be a next time but I reckon is be kidding myself


----------

